# Looking for a map for a dwarven city



## Fifth Element (Dec 14, 2008)

Can someone recommend a product with a good map of a dwarven city? Undergound, obviously. I'm planning a campaign to take place in an abandoned dwarven city, and I'd like to be able to skip the map-drawing stage if possible.


----------



## Mark (Dec 14, 2008)

Green Ronin Online Store: Dungeons of Doom


OgreCave.com - Reviews - Dungeons of Doom


Every DM should have a copy of this, and at $5, you should get one for a friend, too.

Might be worth checking out the rest of what is available through the sale going on -

Green Ronin Online Store: RPG Stimulus Package


----------



## Treebore (Dec 14, 2008)

There is a website that has been ENnie nominated, and maybe even won, that has a nicely detailed Dwarven City, free. Apparently it was somehow deleted from my bookmarks though.

Hopefully someone who remembers the name of what I am talking about will come along.


----------



## meomwt (Dec 14, 2008)

If you can get hold of a copy (it might be available as a PDF these days), the old TSR 2E module _Axe of the Dwarven Lords_ has extensive maps of a dwarven city.


----------



## gribble (Dec 14, 2008)

I can think of a few:

MERP (Middle Earth RP) had a Mines of Moria set, and I think possibly also another one for a dwarven city...

WFRP (Warhammer Fantasy RP) has Karak Azgal, which is also very Mines of Moria like.

Finally, one of the original Dragonlance modules (I think the 3rd or 4th) used a fairly unique set of tiles/templates to lay out a truely massive dwarven city.


----------



## Derulbaskul (Dec 14, 2008)

meomwt said:


> If you can get hold of a copy (it might be available as a PDF these days), the old TSR 2E module _Axe of the Dwarven Lords_ has extensive maps of a dwarven city.




These maps are also available on the WotC as free maps from about 2002, IIRC.

Another 2E product is _Dwarven Kingdoms of Krynn_. It was boxed set that contained, inter alia, geomorph maps for a dwarven city. It has proven to be very useful even if the product is otherwise rubbish.


----------



## Fifth Element (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like I have some good possibilities to check out. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Khairn (Dec 14, 2008)

There is also Azadmere, Kingdom of the Dwarves from Harn.  You can find it here.

The city is built on the edge of Lake Arain with its courtyards, markets and guild halls open to the Harnic sky.  The city then extends beneath Mount Zaduryn, with only a small amount of description of the tunnels and mine shafts provided by the module.

IMO, Azadmere would be a great gateway into the underground, providing access to a place like the Mines of Moria.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are a ton of free maps

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...-s-dungeon-maps-o-week-underdark-edition.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...-phineass-dungeon-maps-o-week-100-maps-8.html

Map-A-Week Archive


Here is one Phineas did that may work well at 10' - 20' squares to the inch.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/attach...eon-maps-o-week-underdark-edition-phm_108.gif


----------



## jdrakeh (Dec 14, 2008)

For $1.65, you can't go wrong with the Dwarven Stronghold map from 0One Games. Like all of their products, the PDF is layered for maximum customization before printing, allowing you to create maps for players and the DM from one source. It's an excellent investment.


----------

